# First goat kids of the season ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

And looking like the only kids this spring.  (I think my buck is broke ) 

Anyhow ... Abby had her babies today ... one buck and one doe. Abby is our boer/nubian cross doe, my granddaughters goat.  she was bred to a Alpine buck. 

Her buck looks just like mom, a black head boer and the little girl ... solid black. ( Where the heck did that come from. lol)

Hope to have some picture in the morning ... the ones I took today ... were little more than a blur ... :gaah:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:congrat::congrat::congrat:

We decided against any new babies this year. Lefty, our buck, isn't very happy being separated from his girls.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> :congrat::congrat::congrat:
> 
> We decided against any new babies this year. Lefty, our buck, isn't very happy being separated from his girls.


No spring babies 

I've never had much luck with the separated from his girls.  What is it they say ... where there is a will, there is a way. :ignore: We didn't name him Merlin ... right off the bat, he won that name.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

here are the kids ...  First the Queen of Trouble!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Queen of Trouble with her brother ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Queen of Trouble with her brother ...


Thanks for pics!They are so cute.


----------

